# Nikon breaking in the harness



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Nikon was teething quite horribly (teeth were literally flying out of his mouth) for a week or so, so I've been avoiding doing tug and stuff like that. Now that the teething has subsided we wanted to see him in his new harness! 



















He is perfecting the butt-scooting tug. I need to stop tugging with him at home b/c I don't know how to end the game, lol. He latched on so good and I pulled until my hands were raw, I was yelling for DH to come help me b/c he would NOT let go. This lasted for several minutes and finally I just let him win.









mmm, terrible posture trying to guard the toy (and Westminster in the background)









Yup I'll bite that!









I'll bite that too









My neighbor moved out so we're working on encouraging Nikon's bark!



























That's enough



















A few others



















LOL, I tried to make this new stack shot and then realized his tail is gone! I checked the original, thinking I cut it off when I removed the background (really distracting), but it's not there! It must be perfectly placed behind his leg.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

wow he is so handsome
I can't believe how big he is
Love him
Great pics as always


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Liesje


Nikon looks breathtaking in his new harness. He should be a model!


----------



## jimmym1981 (Dec 5, 2008)

absolutely STUNNING!!!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Lies - which harness did you go with?

Nikon looks great!! I can't believe how big he's getting.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I got the tracking harness from Bridgeport. Chris and Tim let me try on theirs. I like the look, the fit, and the price!! Also they are FAST. I ordered it on a Sunday night and it arrive Tues afternoon. He is really starting to lunge hard so I wanted something with a good chest pad. When he was smaller we just used a nylon top paws harness.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

He is just gorgeous!


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Liesje
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 LOL

I know exactly how the game is going to end, when your door handle comes flying off









He is very very handsome


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Jasper007
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Liesje
> ...


Yeah I had to keep checking it! This won't work for very long, I feel...


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

He is gorgeous, I love how he can look so innocent


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Looks like he is having fun.
I hope that is not a vinyl sliding door that he is hookup too!!!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Brian it's solid metal and glass, old skool!!


----------



## cledford (Apr 5, 2005)

He SHOULD win the tug game - that's the point, to build confidence and desire to "fight" for the prey. You can almost never put the fight into them if you start outing and "playing with rules" too soon, but you can always get the out, even if you start it too late.

-Calvin


----------



## skygirlwmu (Apr 29, 2006)

hehe I was thinking the same thing about the door handle....


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

What a handsome boy he is.............
















Lookin good !


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

I love nikon, kenya and coke pics, adorable showline...


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: cledfordHe SHOULD win the tug game - that's the point, to build confidence and desire to "fight" for the prey. You can almost never put the fight into them if you start outing and "playing with rules" too soon, but you can always get the out, even if you start it too late.
> 
> -Calvin


Oh he gets his wins all right, the problem is finishing the game so we can start again. My understanding is that while he wins the item, he doesn't get to carry it off so he can lie down and start chewing on it or shaking it. He used to drop it and I'd keep him moving away from it, quick grab it, or kick it off to the side so we were either done playing and I'd put the toy away, or we'd start over with the game. Now he's getting wise to that so he just won't drop the dang thing!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Liesje


This picture is wonderful!! where did you get the harness?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Its from Bridgeport. Several people recommended and it seemed like good value for the price. I like it so far, but this is my first time trying SchH and my dog's just a little pup so don't take my word for gold!


----------



## gmcenroe (Oct 23, 2007)

He is very handsome, looks like he has fun with the tug game. If I backtied my 1 year old 75lb dog to the sliding glass door it would be broken on the first tug. I would play this game outside. Its OK if he gets the toy, once he gets it just keep him running in a circle until he drops it. Sometimes if you stroke the under side of their mouth neck area they will out. Then start the game all over again.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Great pics! Really like the ones with Nikon sittng there posing in his new gear!



> Originally Posted By: gmcenroe I would play this game outside.


Easily said for those of us in Calif, Glen!







Have you seen Lies' recent pics of their outdoors at the moment?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

OMG I would cry tears of joy if I COULD play outside right now, lol! We don't play this game much indoors anymore (this is the first time we've tugged since his last training over a week ago), there's just not room to do it properly (like running him in his circles till he drops it). But, every once in a while DH and I do it b/c we get a kick out of it. I tried having DH hold the leash but he creeps up on me until I'm backed in a corner getting bit. The dog is only 50lbs. Now I understand why when we started training the helpers first gave us lessons on planting our feet and NOT MOVING unless they said to move.

Actually we are having a "heat wave" so I might be able to play outside tonight but now my yard is 2-3 inches of standing water and muck (more than a foot of snow and ice melted in about 12 hours, and then it rained really yard last night).


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Love the pic of the silly puppy face with the sloppy puppy sit in his big boy harness!


----------



## gmcenroe (Oct 23, 2007)

Yes I saw those great MI outdoor winter pics with Nikon and his playmates. I think its cold in CA when I take Juli out at 6:45AM and its only 47F . I can't wait to take her to the snow so she can romp around in it. Yesterday she was playing in a park that bordered on salt water lagoon where they were constructing a new retaining wall. She ran out into the sand and fell into a deep puddle filled with salt water and mud. It was cold but she didn't mind. I had to give her a quick rinse off when we got home on the back deck with more cold water. 

Glenn


----------



## ituneyou (Dec 20, 2008)

Lies you need to send that picture to Bridgeport I'll bet they'll use it in their catalog, Nikon looks so handsome.

Steve


----------



## GSDlover4EVER (Jan 14, 2006)

WOW he really is a stunning boy!!!!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

I know I am REALLY late for posting on this thread, but I just happened to come across it. He is so cute! I like comparing his puppy pictures to him now! GORGEOUS boy.


----------

